# 815 health undertaking



## aleese (Jun 23, 2013)

Just wondering who has completed this form and how long after did u receive your visa


----------



## sureshkumarhr (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Aleeese,
We just submitted form 815 for my wife, any idea how long will it take from here.
You have any reply from your CO


----------



## Rhoda (Dec 16, 2012)

i have the same question anyone help pls


----------



## NaNaCB (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine was approved on the spot....but in general, it takes between 2 -3 weeks to approve the visa after submitting 815 form


----------



## NaNaCB (Sep 1, 2013)

More over it can be quite certain that your visa will be grant if you are asked to submit the form


----------



## Rhoda (Dec 16, 2012)

NaNaCB said:


> Mine was approved on the spot....but in general, it takes between 2 -3 weeks to approve the visa after submitting 815 form


approved on the spot after signing the health undertaking???? wow. well i just signed it last friday hoping for super good news this coming weeks..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

We regularly see these forms, especially for people who had signs of past TB show up in x-rays but current tests show no active TB. Typically a visa decision happens very shortly (a few weeks) after they request this form.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi all,
Thanks for that Mark, we lodged our 815 two weeks ago.........Geoff


----------



## Rhoda (Dec 16, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> We regularly see these forms, especially for people who had signs of past TB show up in x-rays but current tests show no active TB. Typically a visa decision happens very shortly (a few weeks) after they request this form.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark Northam for this, it really ease our stress from waiting for our visa grant.. I hope ours is very soon...


----------



## will.i.am (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys, what is the max period for visa to be granted after form 815 was submitted?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

With DIBP, there won't be a maximum period. Hopefully it's not more than a few weeks, but there's no way to predict.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Will.i.am -

Nothing set in the policy - could be weeks or months. Normally I've seen this happen in about 4-8 weeks thought, but no promises...

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



will.i.am said:


> Guys, what is the max period for visa to be granted after form 815 was submitted?


----------

